# Not sure where to start



## Smoo (May 29, 2017)

Hi All

I am a US citizen living in the UK - been here since I was 3 years old - Dad travelled with his work and the UK is where we stayed. I have always had my US passport,but also have indefinite leave to remain in the UK. I have a social security number.

I am 46 years old with an 18 year old Son who holds a UK passport. I am a single parent.

I am am a Personal Assistant/Executive Asst working in the Construction sector and have nearly 20 years experience in this field.

I have 2 half sisters and half brother in the US.

I have recently inherited some money from my late Mother - roughly £100k.

Would this be enough to move to the US permanently? My Son also wants to come with me, but I'm worried about his education - he is due to start University this September - studying a Masters in Motorsport Technology.

What is the Construction sector like in terms of administrative roles?

I haven't really thought of locations to live really, just putting out the feelers for now, but have always wanted to move to America - Dad was from Vigo County, I have 2 half sisters in California and a half brother in Arizona.

Thanks in advance

Denise


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple of random thoughts here:

Are you current with your US income tax filings? If not, you may want to look into the Streamlined Compliance program BEFORE you make any moves toward relocating back to the US. (The program has a standard penalty if you file from within the US which doesn't kick in if you're filing from overseas.) There are a number of threads in our Expat Tax section about the Streamlined Compliance program.

You may want to make a couple of exploratory trips back to the US to investigate the job markets in and around the areas you are considering - or in areas close to where your US family lives. 

The matter of your son is going to be tricky, since you can't actually sponsor him until you are established yourself in the US (i.e. with a job, income and place to live) and that is going to take some time. There is also the matter of whether or not he'll be able to find an equivalent program of study in the US.

Anyhow, given the time difference, I'm sure someone from the States will be online soon to give you more specific information.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Smoo (May 29, 2017)

Thanks very much Bevdeforges, I have never filed any tax for the US, I didn't even know of such a thing! Off to some research - thank you.

Would either of my Half sisters/brother be able to Sponsor my Son?

Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Smoo said:


> Would either of my Half sisters/brother be able to Sponsor my Son?
> 
> Many thanks


I don't believe so. Sponsorship generally has to be by a "direct" relative - i.e. parent or adult child. I think (but am not certain) that the notion of having a co-sponsor only applies for spouse visas. But it may be worthwhile to ask the question.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on your father you might be able to transfer US citizenship. Not enough information given.

If you have to go the parent sponsor route for your son - 21 and/or married is basically a cut off. Read up on processing times on travel.state.gov under bulletin. Considering tuition especially out-of state this is how I personally would approach it. File the required three years US taxes ASAP (Bev has a great DIY link for that), file Direct Consular Filing with London, use the inheritance money for Affidavit of Support, take leave of absence from work/school, activate his Green Card, spend time with family in the US while waiting for his Re-Entry Permit to be approved so he can study in the UK without violation his GC status (approval for two years with option to apply for second due to education, does not happen often, but cases are out there). If he takes an exchange semester or who knows what - he has his GC.


----------



## Smoo (May 29, 2017)

twostep said:


> Depending on your father you might be able to transfer US citizenship. Not enough information given.
> 
> If you have to go the parent sponsor route for your son - 21 and/or married is basically a cut off. Read up on processing times on travel.state.gov under bulletin. Considering tuition especially out-of state this is how I personally would approach it. File the required three years US taxes ASAP (Bev has a great DIY link for that), file Direct Consular Filing with London, use the inheritance money for Affidavit of Support, take leave of absence from work/school, activate his Green Card, spend time with family in the US while waiting for his Re-Entry Permit to be approved so he can study in the UK without violation his GC status (approval for two years with option to apply for second due to education, does not happen often, but cases are out there). If he takes an exchange semester or who knows what - he has his GC.


Thanks very much both for the great info.

My Dad passed away 5 years ago - can I still go down that route with citizenship for my Son?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on the situation. Was he living in the UK in an official capacity such as US military, ...?


----------



## Smoo (May 29, 2017)

Hi no he was permanently residing in Alberquerque after my parents split up he went back to the US


----------



## Smoo (May 29, 2017)

Sorry should have added that my parents split up approx 30 years ago and Dad went back to the US around about the same time


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...s-policies/citizenship-child-born-abroad.html

May be worth a try.


----------



## Smoo (May 29, 2017)

Thank you for the great advice.


----------



## SomeoneLikeU (Feb 21, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> A couple of random thoughts here:
> 
> Are you current with your US income tax filings? If not, you may want to look into the Streamlined Compliance program BEFORE you make any moves toward relocating back to the US. (The program has a standard penalty if you file from within the US which doesn't kick in if you're filing from overseas.) There are a number of threads in our Expat Tax section about the Streamlined Compliance program.
> 
> ...


Hi, Bev! My US Passport was issued in September, 2017.. I do not have a SSN yet... Do I have to file for the tax payment?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

SomeoneLikeU said:


> Hi, Bev! My US Passport was issued in September, 2017.. I do not have a SSN yet... Do I have to file for the tax payment?


You can't do anything about filing your taxes until you have a US social security number. I'd wait until that comes through before deciding what to do next.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SomeoneLikeU (Feb 21, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> You can't do anything about filing your taxes until you have a US social security number. I'd wait until that comes through before deciding what to do next.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks a lot for this information, Bev


----------

